# EV 101: What Does MPGe Mean?



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

"Check the fine print. It says that the Volt takes 36 kWh of electricity to drive 100 miles. Or, when you switch to gasoline, it's 2.7 gallons per 100 miles. Now it's just a simple calculation."

Something doesn't seem correct here. My car had an EPA rating of 32 mpg with its original ice, and uses 216 Wh/mile from the wall, including all losses, or about 156 MPGe (EPA says 33.7 kWh/gal), which is a factor of about 4.9 better than the ice rating. I think the car actually got closer to 40 mpg, but still, that is a ratio of 3.9. So I don't understand why the ratio is only about 2.5 for the Volt. I'm guessing the "ice only" is actually the ice assisted by the electric motor during acceleration, which would improve its in-town mileage considerably.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

tomofreno said:


> I'm guessing the "ice only" is actually the ice assisted by the electric motor during acceleration, which would improve its in-town mileage considerably.


Yep, it runs as a hybrid in ICE-only mode (as I understand it). Also in the battery-only mode I think it does a lot more with the battery than you do including carrying around the engine and gas tank and thermal management of the battery and cabin. Compare its 360 Wh/mi to your 216. You just made yourself a great efficient EV dude 

major


----------

